# Andere Länder, andere Sitten: USA gegen PSMS-Betrüger



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2016)

https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/p...imillion-dollar-text-messaging-consumer-fraud

US-Topstaatsanwalt Bharara geht gegen "auto-subscribing-fraud" vor. leider werden keine Namen der Firmen genannt. Vielleicht hat jemand die Möglichkeit, etwas mehr zu erfahren. Sascha?


----------



## schnurzelpurzel (25 Juli 2016)

Das ganze ist schon 2015 mit weiteren Verhaftungen losgegangen.
Die Firmen hiessen u.a.  Mobile Messenger. Hier haste einen der Purschis:http://darcywedd.com/
bei ihm stehen die Firmennamen

Da stecken noch viel mehr dahinter:http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/05/29/feds-wrangle-six-for-cellphone-cramming.htm

Herren mit so illustren Namen wie Miao u.ä.

  An unnamed co-conspirator copped a deal with feds and pleaded guilty last month to mail and wire fraud, according to the complaint.

Da hat wohl einer vollumständlich gezwitschert sonst hätten die Ameristaner nicht so einen erfolgreichen Rundumschlag tätigen können.

Interessant auch diese Info unter Punkt 8 des originalen Anklageschrift: https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/file/878556/download: die Telcos erhalten 40-50% der illegalen Gelder, die Aggregatoren 25-35% und der Rest geht an die Content Providers also die eigentlichen Hersteller der Grütze!
D.h. die ach so armen, völlig unschuldigen Carriers ( Teleklau, Vodafuc, wie sie alle heissen mögen) kriegen den Bärenanteil!!!!!

jetzt frage ich mich: dürfen die das Geld behalten? Wenn ja ist ja wohl klar wer hier der Schuldige ist...


----------



## schnurzelpurzel (25 Juli 2016)

Hier der Russe in Australien:




noch nicht verhaftet..:-(


----------



## TerenceH (8 September 2016)

Weiss man denn ob es da inzwischen ein Urteil gibt ?


----------



## Kosmonaut (25 September 2016)

Ich habe gegoogelt, offenbar ist das immernoch in der Schwebe


----------

